# Anyone heard of Gift IVF, Cochin?



## bethbethany123 (Aug 26, 2012)

We're looking into surrogacy in Kerala in India and have come across 'Gift - Gyno IVF Centre' in Cochin. Has anyone heard of this clinic or had any dealings with it?

We're also interested in hearing about experiences of the Bourn Hall branch in Kerala.

Thanks


----------

